# Probleme mit USB Maus



## Tanis (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Laptop, den ich unter anderem über ein Mausfeld unterhalb der Tastatur bediene. Nun habe ich mir eine USB optische Funkmaus gekauft. Auf der Verpackung steht "Plug and Play" aber nix da, es geht nicht. Der Sender / Empfänger ist ordnungsgemäß an den USB Port angeschlossen, Batterien sind auch drin.

Nun hab ich mal bei AIDA geschaut, was der über die Maus sagen kann:

Mauseigenschaften	
Mausname	HID-konforme Maus
Maustasten	5
Links-/Rechtshänder	Rechts
Zeigergeschwindigkeit	2
Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit	500 msec
Threshold X / Y	4 / 12
Zeilen / Mausraddrehung	3

Mausbesonderheiten	
Aktives Fenster anzeigen: Deaktiviert
Klicksperre: Deaktiviert
Zeiger bei Tastatureingabe ausblenden: Aktiviert
Mausrad: Vorhanden
In Dialogfeldern automatisch zur Standardschaltfläche springen: Deaktiviert
Mausspur: Deaktiviert
Sonar	: Deaktiviert

Da ist mir klar geworden, wenn alles deaktiviert ist, kann es ja nicht gehen, nun meine Frage, wie bekomme ich das aktivert? Im Hardwaremanager steht die Maus sei betriebsbereit, das Mausfeld kann ich aber auch nicht deaktivieren. Eine PS/2 Maus funktioniert einwandfrei, der Adapter für PS/2 für die Funkmaus legt nur das Mausfeld lahm, aktiviert aber nicht die Funkmaus.

Bitte helft mir.

mfg
sebastian


----------

